# The Warrior - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice the hot back up chick sings it


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

great thanks for the listen!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

dale said:


> great thanks for the listen!


Had'nt even heard this one before. Sounds great as usual Dale.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

it's got a little age one it...sure appreciate you giving it a listen!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great song (yes I'm more than old enough to remember it) and it's also great to see the ladies get a turn fronting the band!

Good job as usual.

Patty Smyth, hmmmmm.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for the kind feedback and i agree it's a nice change o pace to have the ladies covering lead vocals. 

If you have a minute to ponder and would consider responding back here's a question - if we covered Led Zep would it work with a female doing the vocals IYHO?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

dale said:


> thanks for the kind feedback and i agree it's a nice change o pace to have the ladies covering lead vocals.
> 
> If you have a minute to ponder and would consider responding back here's a question - if we covered Led Zep would it work with a female doing the vocals IYHO?


Anne Wilson crushes the Zep vocals! I find often as not you're better off with a female doing Zep vocals or many of the other "air raid siren" male vocalists of the 70's-80's. Guys with that range are rare as hen's teeth! Even Robert Plant can't hit them anymore!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

greatly appreciate the post...and i do totally agree with you! Just curious as to what others opinions might be. I think Jason and his Experience have the only great RP voice on the planet most likely.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I just saw Bonham a few weeks ago and yes they were great, but i think everyone else is correct, a women might do it best.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks John...i really appreciate your feedback sir! Glad you got to see them - i'd never seen them until this summer and i thought they were fantastic. At times it was SO close musically and vocally that i'm not sure i could have differentiated between them and the original. thanks again.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

They have a new guitarist, I did not get the name, they only had 2 weeks to gel, still wow

The thanks should go to @Guncho since he had some spare tickets he got rid of on here. I had always thought it would be trite and basically shit and a bit of a mockery . Boy was I seriously wrong. They were correct about the loudness of the drums LMAO they boomed


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds great Dale , as always ! I am also in the camp that says a female doing Zep vocals can definitely work .


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

dale said:


> great thanks for the listen!


I'd love to hear you guys knock out some Toto. Maybe you have but i missed it ? seems right up your alley of influence ( and mine ) with Steve Lukather .


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hedzup said:


> Sounds great Dale , as always ! I am also in the camp that says a female doing Zep vocals can definitely work .


thanks for checking this out and i appreciate the Zep feedback!



limelight65 said:


> I'd love to hear you guys knock out some Toto. Maybe you have but i missed it ? seems right up your alley of influence ( and mine ) with Steve Lukather .


we haven't yet but have talked about it for a couple of years now trying to get out courage up maybe! If you have any interest i'd love to hear your suggestion for the 5 tunes we should cover.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

dale said:


> thanks for checking this out and i appreciate the Zep feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> we haven't yet but have talked about it for a couple of years now trying to get out courage up maybe! If you have any interest i'd love to hear your suggestion for the 5 tunes we should cover.


there are a couple typical Toto tunes of course - challenging and everyone knows them . Rosanna and Africa. beyond that 99 was a great song off the second album.

i always like the Isolation album. stranger in town, endless.
Mama off the Hydra album would be cool. Very Steely Dan feel. you guys did a great job of the SD stuff.

New Toto album is awesome but most people won't know the tunes unless you're a diehard.

Gorgy Porgy and Hold the line are obvious but have been done to death in my opinion, not to say they aren't great songs . Certainly one of the most talented and recorded group of musicians in history. The wrecking crew of the 70's for sure.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

great thoughts and suggestions and we really appreciate them. A lot of great material to choose from and to be totally honest to some degree we'd have to pick things that are within 'human' grasp because those guys are a bit beyond the most of us to say the very least! I'm a sucker for 99 & I can't Stop Loving You as well.

sincere thanks,
dale


----------

